# Fleetwood E2/3 Evolution search



## opfor (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi,
New to the community and I'm trying to find folks that own the Fleetwood E2 and 3 evolutions. Can anyone suggest a forum, group of folks that might be able to give me some advice on these units? I'm considering purchasing one and had a few questions.
Thanks


----------

